# LLD flow thread



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks like the USGS has been re calibrating the 59 bridge gauge. Plus Long King creek is up and enters the river above the gauge.
The lake is right at 131 plus a few eye droppers full.
With 10,000 cfs at Trinidad and climbing plus 4000 to 6000 cfs in the rest of the river bed above Riverside we should see some increase in gate flow very soon.
If Danny O or any of you restless gypsy types happen to cross the bridge below the dam please report the number of gates open on this thread.
Once I have an open gate count and the new output from the gauge I can keep every one up to date.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I'll let everyone know when my boards bust loose.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow, what would it feel like to have some good fishing below the LLD, this year...it's been way too long. I would think it will take several episodes of heavy rain in the D/FW area, over an extended period.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The cats will start first and it should be awesome cat fishing real soon. The white bass and crappie will kick up their heels as soon as the discharge settles.
Matt, got you motorcycle helmet ready!
The water is rising!http://www.trinityra.org/


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Ready for a change in pace.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The US59 gauge is rising. It appears that TRA opened at least one more gate before they knock off work Thursday. It appears the gauge will crest at 2000 cfs.
Need an eye ball on the gates.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

FLASH MESSAGE.

1:40 PM our reporter BBjim eye balled four gates open at the LL dam.
There were two boats at the cable and others unloading at the two ramps.

It appears that TRA is anticipating at least 8000 cfs in flow in the next few days so there may be more gates opened this week end.
We have three days of rain predicted in the state so it seems to be long rod season below LLD for the next two to three weeks.
OK Tbone, Matts, Animal and Ducky......go get'em. But in defference to out Wounded Warrior Loy, please tone down the reports. That recliner must be looking loke a prison cell by now.


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Question*

When will be the best time to go for Whites up there? While the gates are open or after they close them back down some and the water settles down? Ive got a place to stay very close to there and i have a boat . Was also wondering if you have to fish up close to the cable or is the WB fishing good down about a half mile or so at the first bend ? Never been there before but would really like to go... Thanks..


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

SB if it takes a long rod this animal is in trouble in more ways than one!!! LOL Strong push coming from Rosier and Trinidad. Could be raging down there next week. Loy has to lay low too many eyes at the lookout!!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Yort

Below LLD is a dangerous place. What kind of boat are you talking about? If you know someone that fishes down there or has been I would suggest you go with them to learn how to navigate down there. If the whites are running anywhere down there will produce. You can watch from the ramp and get some ideas where the boats are running to get to the cable or follow one up. You want to use the ramp on the East Side of the river. But you have to get a home improvement loan to pay at Browders first and get a pass to park. Good luck and be safe. If you have a deep draft boat don't even try it.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

If I was able, I would be there after the gates stabilize for a couple of days. It should be smoking hot fishing for white/striped bass by then. The best time to go is after the flow stabilizes for a couple of days, most of the time. The discharge should not be muddy this time so the fishing could be very good right away.

To the yakkers out there, if you choose to go in this could weather you better have a good PDF and and a truck nearby to rush you to the hospital.
The cold water and winter time temperature, even on a sunny day, would get you in trouble with hypothermia in just a couple of minuets. 
Below the dam when something goes wrong it can turn into a tragedy very fast.

BTW, I am officially bat @#$% crazy from not fishing.
How do people survive not fishing at least once every two days?


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey Loy I am ready for the cold. No hellment needed. See picture. I do hope the yakers wear life vest and like Loy said have someone nearby, maybe a fishing buddy. That water down there will take you under and hold you until you start to decompose if you don't have a life vest or some kind of floatation on. Recovery divers don't like the water down there.

Matt


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Thanks Fellas !*

Fishinganimal, 
It would be a Tracker 170 with a mighty Mercury 50 on it.
Ive been up some creeks in it with as little as 1 1/2 ft of water and it does fine. If it gets any shallower i usually go to trolling motor. I hardly ever go on plane in water I'm not familiar with, for the most part i just idle to my destinations in shallow water or water I'm not familiar with.
Is the ramp a half mile down or so on the west side usable or is it a private ramp? Thanks for the advice !...


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Also wanted to mention when they have a lot of gates open the water on the west bank will flow back towards the dam and take you with it if you are not careful. Use a good anchor and be careful if you try to anchor in front of someone. I have seen a lot of people try to anchor in front of someone and end up having there boat hit yours. "Oh did my anchor not hold?" DAH !!! Have 2 anchors incase one of them hang up and also to keep your boat from swaying side to side. Just about respooled my big rods and have plenty of casting corks but I would like to trade some 6 ounce for a 4 ounce.

Matt


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Be sure the homeland security don't see you in that outfit Matt, lol! It does look like it would keep you nice and warm though. I hope you guys do some great fishing back there soon. Conditions are really looking up for a great bite below the dam.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

That boat is perfect for down there. Both ramps belong to Browders on the north side of the bridge. East side is not near as steep and the west side ramp falls off and is very steep. Thats why the east side is recommended.


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

I think you are talking about the ramp directly across from Browders west side ramps. I'm talking about the one that is about half way between the bridge and the first big bend in the river. It looks like its in back of a neighborhood. Whats the story on that ramp? Thanks...



fishinganimal said:


> That boat is perfect for down there. Both ramps belong to Browders on the north side of the bridge. East side is not near as steep and the west side ramp falls off and is very steep. Thats why the east side is recommended.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Lookin to launch the ol Statos down there soon, armed with a couple anchors. It'll be a 1st on that area but been in tailraces before. Any special info for a glass boat below the dam? Rocks, rebar, angle iron?


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Not sure probably private.


----------



## tha bum (Oct 1, 2009)

Yort69, that is the lot owners ramp, but check at the store maybe they will let you launch there for the fee.


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

*What store ?*

I don't mind paying to launch. Ive heard it gets really crowded up there right under the dam so if i can hang back a ways or fish the first big bend and catch fish i will be happy. I don't want to be crammed in with a bunch of other boats or waiting in long lines to put in and get out, i like my space..also, is it a decent ramp?..Thanks


----------



## tha bum (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes it is a good ramp or at least it was I own several lots there but havent been in a couple years.


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

What store were you talking about ? Thanks....



tha bum said:


> Yes it is a good ramp or at least it was I own several lots there but havent been in a couple years.


----------



## tha bum (Oct 1, 2009)

Browders, that is the Browders lot owners ramp(does'nt hurt to ask) if you do get to launch there just be careful navagating the river, lots of log jams, we always went down river about a mile the fishing was good and no crowds, striper fishing was great but only about the last hour of daylight on top waters. I need to start going back again.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I've only seen smaller jon boats launching there, I call it the River Rat Launch...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Pyr8, the river has all of the dangers you mentioned, rocks, petrified logs(harder than rocks), and right behind where your boat will be if you launch on the east side is a nasty rock, a real prop bender. So when you alunch trim up high. I like to let the boat float off down stream some try to get going forward first,as reverse will back you right into at certain water levels.
Matt mentioned the back flow on the west side and I have seen a lot of folks get in trouble there trying to anchor.
Getting anchored is at least 80% of having a good day fishing there.
Two anchors are a must, one big one to hold you against the current and the other to hold against the south wind if it is blowing.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Saturday morning. Upper river gauges indicate at least four more gates open in the next day or so. There is an average of 9000 cfs in the river from Dallas down to Crockett and moving fast down stream.
Also more rain in the weekend forecast. 
Right now the LLD flow is 4000 cfs and Long King Creek is adding 1000 cfs just above the US 59 bridge.
Doubling the flow at the dam increases the danger factor by X 10.
Also do not forget the special creel limits below the dam. See TP&W rules on cats and paddle fish.


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

Great! I will check it out...Thanks !



tha bum said:


> Browders, that is the Browders lot owners ramp(does'nt hurt to ask) if you do get to launch there just be careful navagating the river, lots of log jams, we always went down river about a mile the fishing was good and no crowds, striper fishing was great but only about the last hour of daylight on top waters. I need to start going back again.


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Well*

If it gets me out of the Rat Race going on upstream then a River Rat i shall be...:slimer:



tbone2374 said:


> I've only seen smaller jon boats launching there, I call it the River Rat Launch...


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Anyone know if a 12ft jon boat with trolling motor is capable for fishing below lld?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Glad to see that TRA is reading the 2cool fresh water report. I had no more than clicked "reply" this morning before they opened gate 5&6.
Looking for 7&8 in the next 24 to 36 hours.
BTW it is raining in Dallas as I type the post.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

This rain is a breath of life for the whole watershed. This is definitely enough flow to guide the white bass up, and combined with the time of year will help the spawn. From now through the end of March, it is a matter of timing, flow and water clarity. The fish have made their way plenty far up there, it is just a matter of being there under the right conditions. No, not all the whites go way up, but many do. My opinion and .99 may buy you a cup of coffee.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The number of 1 year old white bass in the lake last summer was astounding, many trips late in the summer it was hard to keep a 6 to 9" white bass off of your bait. It's looking like this year they will pull off a good spawn as well.
So lake Livingston will have a great fishery for them for a couple years to come!


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

*How big ?*

How big of anchors are we talking and what kind? All i have is a 10 pound for the back and a 15 for the front and they are the round type.
Also what is the probability of getting a anchor hung up in there and having to cut it loose ? Do i need extra ones,heavier ones or is what i have good enough?

Also, are there places to tie your boat up after launching to park your vehicle etc or is this place strictly a two man + per boat operation?

Thanks again....


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The round anchors will not work. The best behind the dam anchors are homemade, something like a mold filled with concrete and some rebar sticking out to grab the bottom. They need to be heavy and have either sharp forks or some grabbers like rebar.
Be ready to loose em too.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I have some made from 5" steel tubing x 3/4" wall. Welded a round steel plate to one end. The round plate just fits in a milk crate for storage. The other end I have a fitting welded in with a loop. Donated by Halliburton. This one will grab and weighs a lot. A few grown men cry when they have to pick one up. Also I have some 8" and 10" x 1" wall thickness steel tubing that is about a foot long with a piece of chain welded to them. I will try to take a picture tomorrow and post. If you use a grab anchor make sure you have a piece of chain on it and a long rope.

Matt


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

11 open. Just passed by.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Holy cow a Danny O post!! Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

12 now.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

They opened #12 also. 
No body has an anchor big enough now.
The front dropped some short period but heavy rain on the total upper water shed last night.
The ground is saturated so they are expecting some more run off. They got caught in a similar situation back a year or so. The lake got up to 133+. So they pulled the plug until they come back to work Monday and assess the river flow.
Muddy water down to US190 bridge later this week.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

The dinner bell has rung!! The charge north has begun.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Muddy water for now, but this is great for the whole watershed.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

It now appears that TRA will not go above much above the 12,000 now being released. The crest of the rise is now entering the lake at Riverside. The flow is falling north of the crest so barring any further heavy rains the discharge will begin to decrease at the dam. Maybe as soon as Saturday. it all depends how quick TRA wants to drop the 0.7 Ft over elevation now in the lake. Water looks like $$$ to them.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It should be on after they start dropping the discharge. Last year I had the best day I have ever had catching stripers after a big discharge in February.
The pool below the dam used to take a long time for the water level to drop after a big discharge, weeks some times, but after they filled in the old river channel and bulkheaded the rock ledge and cut a big V in the bulkhead to direct the flow to the center of the gates it only takes a few days if they cut the discharge quickly.
Best fishing water level to me is anywhere between 7 and 3 gates. And in front of gate 7 is striper heaven.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I hope they start cutting back friday. Got my anchors ready and big rods with new line. Gonna try saturday and sunday.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The flow at Riverside should be 6000 cfs by Sat morning. If TRA gets greedy and tries to hold that 8 inch of water I expect the discharge flow to be about 6000/7000 cfs Sat.
The leading edge of the surge from the 6 to 12 gate opening just reached Liberty today (10,400). By Saturday it will be at Wallisville so every striper in the lower Trinity will be alert, hungry and headed north. The TP&W study proved that they can swim from Wallisville to LLD in 3.5 days. So mid week next week should be bonanza time.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

SB the level is 131.23 at Riverside and 131.51 at the dam. When do you think they will slam the door?? Go to be close.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Also 11k being released per USGS


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

As of 9:00 AM Thursday the lake is a 131.52
Discharge is 12,000 cfs.
Trinity river at Riverside crested at noon Wednesday so we can start to see reduced flow by Saturday. The new TRA crew does it a little different than the fellows who operated for the last ten years. So instead of seeing a gate or two closed daily these fellow may let it run until the lake is down to 131.2 and then drop 6 to 8 gates at one time.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

The USGS reading at Goodrich is 11K, Is this due to the distance the guage is from the dam?? The TRA site still reflects 12K.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

That Goodrich gauge is at the US 59 bridge, A week or so ago they were jacking with it. 
It was jumping around like Loy with six trolling rods out. 
In the box above the graph replace the "7 day" with "14 days." Now you can see the wild fluctuation Jan 7 to 9. The red * indicates a human actually did a physical measurement. 
I am not sure if they got it re-calibrated or just made in worse. 
TRA at the daily phone report says 12,000.
At 1:48 PM BBjim called in a eyeball report. 12 gates open....no fishermen....two TRA pickups parked on the San Jac end of the gate structure.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

If no one gives a report, I will give one saturday and maybe sunday. Maybe Loy will watch from the gazeebo unless he feels up to riding along. Hey maybe I can cast for him and bait the hook and net the fish like I do for the ladies. LOL !!!!!!

Matt

Fish fear me and people talk #### about me!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh no he can't go he is to use to ripping the lips off of em!! Also he won't be able to stand the 3' rollers coming off the wall. Go get em Matt. Let me know if you need a anchor Bi...!!! LOL


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Matt I will watch you with the high resolution cameras above the gates the GWs use, so mind your P&Qs!
:ac550:


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

SB the stage dropped .14 in 24hrs so by tomorrow this time should be close to 131.23 so they may tighten some screws Saturday sometime just as you predicted. Browders may need the Brinks truck!! Just kidding there is no fish down there yet!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I see the discharge is down to 9,000
http://www.trinityra.org/


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

There goes the neighborhood! Matt is hooking up as we speak.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I would be down there now except I am stuck behind this desk workin.

Matt


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

They will close another three gates in the next 24 hours. The inflow is less than four gates now. If you don't go tomorrow or Sunday you probably missed this event.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm looking forward to some great reports from 2coolers hitting the tail race this week end!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Saturday 19th. Closed at least two gates this morning. Expect more before they leave for the day. They don't like over time so they might do the scheduled Sunday closures
today.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

It is over. Should be two gates Monday and one gate by Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## dnix (Dec 27, 2011)

Put the pole in the water below the dam for an hour this morning. No bites. People I talked to didn't have anything either, so I packed it up.


----------

